# Long awaited inner change (rambling, racial content)



## popeet (Dec 8, 2005)

*Long awaited inner change*

.


----------



## Melusine (Jun 19, 2004)

Congrats  I'm also experiencing more inner change myself, i'm starting to let go of worrying about other's assumptions.


----------



## Veggie1 (Jan 12, 2006)

Good for you, popeet! I wish you the best! :clap


----------



## popeet (Dec 8, 2005)

Thanks friends. And congrats to you too, Melusine.


----------



## lilkitty82 (Mar 7, 2006)

That sounds great!!! Remember inner change takes time, so don't get upest if you don't see changes right away. Believe in yourself and know that it can happen!!


----------



## Solstice 67 (Feb 7, 2006)

popeet said:


> That all changed, and I started working. But a month and a half ago I still felt so confrontational, so crazy and paranoid. My thoughts are still kind of clouded, and I'm still working of some measure of objectivity, but there are so many layers and filters, it'll take some time.


I wish you would elaborate on the _layers and filters _that lie between you and objectivity. 
Are you trying to get to the essential or core truth, or the uncaused first cause, or the prime mover? I label all of those things The Answer. I feel myself removed from The Answer, and the objectivity it would bring, by what I would call layers or filters. Just wondered if it is remotely the same? :stu

BTW I love the idea for your return to Monticello!


----------



## On the way (Feb 9, 2006)

you go girl.


----------

